# Granny Susan



## archway (Apr 16, 2008)

My last trip as an AB before sitting for 2nd Mates ticket was on a ship called the "Granny Susan" to Algiers for iron ore, joined her in Birkenhead and left her in Workington in 1951. Anybody heard of her? Archway


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Archway evening,there is a Granny Suzanne listed in LLoyds 1950/51 ex Romney built for the Bolton Steam Shipping Co byR Duncan&Co P/Glas #390,can get more info if requiired.Ted


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello Archway,

Picture of 'Granny Suzanne' at www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships G/slides/Granny Suzanne-01.html

Dennis.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

SS Granny Suzanne, (Ex Stagpool -50. Ex Iron Chief -35) 4549 tons, Built 1930 by Wm Doxford & Sons, Sunderland.
370.3 x 52.9 x 25.9. 3 cylinder steam engine.3 single ended boilers @ 180 psi built by G Clark ltd, Sunderland. DF,ESD, Code flags MBBS.
Cargo battens not fitted. Owned by Heron SS Co; Ltd & managed by Tsavliris
Shipping Ltd. O/No 161992.
Details as per 1952/53.


----------



## archway (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for the information and the picture Dennis, it brought back a lot of memories, she was the ex Stagpool, that name was visible under the paint on the ships side. Archway


----------



## JimC (Nov 8, 2007)

archway said:


> My last trip as an AB before sitting for 2nd Mates ticket was on a ship called the "Granny Susan" to Algiers for iron ore, joined her in Birkenhead and left her in Workington in 1951. Anybody heard of her? Archway


Certainly have! In fact she was one of the ships in the suez invasion convoy in 1956. I rememberr her well. She was anchored close by us in Famagusta Bay during the work-up for the invasion. I was an apprentice at the time and at smoke-oh, we used to hurl spuds across at her from our poop where we had a spud locker. Waste? what waste?

During the convoy, I acted a signalman for our ship. We had a hell of a problem during a zig-zag turn when Granny Suzan turned the wrong way and cut across our bows. Not a problem during the day but it was the middle of the night - no moon and we were all darkened. To crown it, we were loaded to the gunwales with ammunition!

Happy days!
(Cloud)


----------

